# NEW DRUM DAY! (What's 56k?)



## ZEBOV (Mar 2, 2011)

Since I want to write, record, and play guitar, bass, and drums and already play bass, I figured drums would be next since I had been on a 3 year stint of not playing drums or having a set of drums.



















I already had these pedals. Best pedals I have ever used.





As you can see, I've already played these quite a bit.











They way I mounted the toms is probably different from how you have seen it. I got the idea from dmdrummer.com, another forum I type on.











If you've ever considered electronic drums but don't want to pay a huge amount of money *vomits in my mouth a little at the thought of the price of the Roland TD-20*, this is the one to get! You can use the samples the module comes with or hook it up to a computer's USB port and use it with your favorite drum software.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 2, 2011)

Sick man...hook it up to SD 2.0 or metal foundry 

I need to get me one of those. Especially because I live in a apartment. 
I don't want a set with rubber heads, how are those?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 2, 2011)

These feel a lot better than rubber and more realistic than mesh. I think you can loosen them up to feel like they do on an acoustic drums, but I haven't done that yet. The bass drum pad needs that more than any of the others though.
I'll eventually get SD 2.0, but I need a laptop first, preferably a Mac. The only computer I have that can support any recording software is downstairs and on the other side of the house, and that's a desktop computer.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 2, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> These feel a lot better than rubber and more realistic than mesh. I think you can loosen them up to feel like they do on an acoustic drum, but I haven't done that yet. The bass drum pad needs that more than any of the others though.
> I'll eventually get SD 2.0, but I need a laptop first, preferably a Mac. The only computer I have that can support any recording software is downstairs and on the other side of the house, and that's a desktop computer.



Sounds good. What did you pay for them?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 2, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> Sounds good. What did you pay for them?


They were new, so I paid $999 USD for them. Worth every penny. I wouldn't have gotten this if Alesis hadn't updated it to a 4 legged rack last January. 2 legged racks suck.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 2, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> They were new, so I paid $999 USD for them. Worth every penny. I wouldn't have gotten this if Alesis hadn't updated it to a 4 legged rack last January. 2 legged racks suck.



Damn I'm surprised because of the amount of pads you get with it, usually you get like a 5 pc kit with 3 cymbals.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 2, 2011)

The pedals were $610 and they still are on musician'sfriend.com. That's a sale price. 
My kit is a DM-10 Studio. I find it rather odd that the DM-10 Pro costs more. Buy Alesis DM10 Pro Electronic Drum Set | Complete Electronic Drum Sets | Musician's Friend

EDIT: I'm not the one telling you to buy that. I only wanted to post a link.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 3, 2011)

Those Pearl Demon Drives are fucking incredible.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 3, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Those Pearl Demon Drives are fucking incredible.


----------



## themike (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great man. I wonder if you can change the heads to an aftermarket mesh head?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 24, 2011)

eventually im going to have to get a decent electronic kit. i HATE rubber pads and mesh heads are ok. these look quite nice and im shocked at the price you paid for the quality you say they are. any chance of sound samples? i know you said you cant record to a computer from where they are set up, but can you plug them into a set of monitors and record a vid? ^^


----------



## ZEBOV (May 2, 2011)

I just now saw these responses.
Yes, they can be changed to mesh heads. You can learn how to do that on dmdrummer.org.
I could record some samples into a Tascam DP-02. I just need to borrow it again, but that shouldn't be hard considering I borrowed it for 4 months straight last time I had it.


----------



## themike (May 6, 2011)

How do you like the stock sounds of the module? Did you try using it with Superior or something similar yet. Really curious about this kit. I have a roland that I could consider selling to get this (and change to mesh heads).


----------



## ZEBOV (May 6, 2011)

I like the stock sounds for the drums, but not the cymbals, especially china cymbals. There are very few samples for china cymbals, and I hate them. I still haven't used it with any software yet.


----------



## S-O (May 8, 2011)

Definitely going to check these out, I have been meaning to learn drums, and want to be able to track drums for demos, using toontrack/slate. Great score!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 31, 2011)

I've actually been interested in picking up drums as well but I know an acoustic kit is out of the question due to both space and noise (my neighbor hasn't complained yet, but I think an acoustic kit and a brand-new drummer might be enough to do it! ), so since you've had this for a bit would you say it's worth the $1K price tag? I have played other "cheaper" sets with the solid plastic/hard rubber "drums" and I hate those, so I figured the heads on these were a bit more realistic so I might like them.  Also as far as buying S2.0 and running that with these, is the setup difficult at all for someone who has never used S2.0 at all?  I'm a 100% noob when it comes to drums, but I'd really like to learn.


----------



## Mn3mic (May 31, 2011)

Sick setup man - I would love to own that and try it out with SSD


----------



## ZEBOV (May 31, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I've actually been interested in picking up drums as well but I know an acoustic kit is out of the question due to both space and noise (my neighbor hasn't complained yet, but I think an acoustic kit and a brand-new drummer might be enough to do it! ), so since you've had this for a bit would you say it's worth the $1K price tag? I have played other "cheaper" sets with the solid plastic/hard rubber "drums" and I hate those, so I figured the heads on these were a bit more realistic so I might like them.  Also as far as buying S2.0 and running that with these, is the setup difficult at all for someone who has never used S2.0 at all?  I'm a 100% noob when it comes to drums, but I'd really like to learn.


I think it should have been $700 - $800 simply because of the sounds. I like the drum samples, but the cymbals could have been better, and I wish there was more variety in the cymbal samples. 
I prefer these pads over rubber and mesh.
So far, I still haven't used SD2.0. Money and computers are a big issue for me right now.

EDIT: www.dmdrummer.com. There are probably a bunch of people on there who know exactly how to hook this kit up to SD2.0.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 31, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info!  I actually went ahead and bought one today, $749 out the door!  I also bought S2.0 + Metal Foundry + New York Studio as well!  Should be fun!


----------



## ZEBOV (May 31, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Cool thanks for the info!  I actually went ahead and bought one today, $749 out the door!  I also bought S2.0 + Metal Foundry + New York Studio as well!  Should be fun!


Bullshit! Post a New Drum Day!


----------



## Enselmis (May 31, 2011)

If it has a MIDI out, which it should, then just go directly to the MIDI in on a USB/Firewire interface and open a track with S2.0 in your DAW. After setting the input to MIDI it should work. I did it to track some stuff the other day and it took about 5 minutes to figure out without any instructions or tutorial of any kind. 

If you haven't got an interface, it should be fairly easy to snag a MIDI to USB type thing for cheap. Since it doesn't have a preamp, it'd probably be <100$.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 31, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Bullshit! Post a New Drum Day!



 zZounds says it's with UPS right now!  The software hasn't shipped yet though.  Also forgot to order a throne and sticks ("kinda" need those, eh? ) so those are coming on another order. D'oh! 



Enselmis said:


> If it has a MIDI out, which it should, then just go directly to the MIDI in on a USB/Firewire interface and open a track with S2.0 in your DAW. After setting the input to MIDI it should work. I did it to track some stuff the other day and it took about 5 minutes to figure out without any instructions or tutorial of any kind.
> 
> If you haven't got an interface, it should be fairly easy to snag a MIDI to USB type thing for cheap. Since it doesn't have a preamp, it'd probably be <100$.



Sweet, thanks man!  My sound card DOES have midi in/out, I haven't tested it yet but I will try that if I can find my midi cables!


----------

